# Fall for



## 123xyz

Could someone tell me what the Turkish translation of "to fall for" is, in the sense of being deceived? I've found "dalgaya düşmek" so far - is that suitable? Meanwhile, I've also know of "kanmak", but I'm looking for something more figurative and colloquial. 

Example sentence:
He said that I should wait in the parking lot while he went to go and collect the money; I can't believe I fell for that - I haven't seen him (or the money) since then. 
O parayı alarken benim otoparkta beklemek gerektiğimi söyledi; ondan dalgaya düştüğümü inanamam - ondan beri ne onu ne parayı görmedim (?) 

Thank you in advance


----------



## adelan

I've never used "dalgaya düşmek" since it has a meaning of "being moony" in Turkish. I prefer "yemek" if we are looking for a natural translation of being deceived yet my friends could give more examples like: kanmak, inanmak, tongaya düşmek etc.

There is problem in English sentence since "he went to go" is meaningless but as an example it could be translated as:

Parayı almak için gideceğini ve benim beklemem gerektiğini söyledi. Bunu nasıl yediğime inanamıyorum, onu da parayı da bir daha görmedim.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the reply. What do you mean by "being moony", though - being generally naive and detached from reality, referring to a continuous personality state, rather than an isolated event? By the way, I'm sorry about the "went to go" - I meant to write merely "he went to collect".


----------



## adelan

Dalgaya düştüm sounds like "dalgınlığıma geldi" which means I was so moony at that time that I couldn't predict what will happen. You may say "detached from reality for a while" as well.


----------



## Ali Smith

What about _devrilmek_, which means exactly the same thing as _düşmek_ 'to fall'? They are interchangeable in all other contexts, e.g. arabası devrildi = arabası düştü 'His car fell over (e.g. because of a strong gust of wind).'


----------



## Rallino

It doesn't work in this context. Düşmek can be used in expressions having to do with being deceived, but devrilmek doesn't have such connotations.


----------



## drowsykush

Ali Smith said:


> What about _devrilmek_, which means exactly the same thing as _düşmek_ 'to fall'? They are interchangeable in all other contexts, e.g. arabası devrildi = arabası düştü 'His car fell over (e.g. because of a strong gust of wind).'



I don't think _devrilmek _is the same thing as _düşmek_.

When someone says "arabası düştü", it is assumed that the car has fallen from a high place (a cliff or whatever), not rolled over.

-------------

And for the translation of "to fall for", I would use "_tufaya gelmek/düşmek_", which is more colloquial than the others.


----------



## shafaq

123xyz said:


> Could someone tell me what the Turkish translation of "to fall for" is, in the sense of being deceived? I've found "dalgaya düşmek" so far - is that suitable? Meanwhile, I've also know of "kanmak", but I'm looking for something more figurative and colloquial.
> 
> Example sentence:
> He said that I should wait in the parking lot while he went to go and collect the money; I can't believe I fell for that - I haven't seen him (or the money) since then.
> O parayı alarken benim otoparkta beklemek gerektiğimi söyledi; ondan dalgaya düştüğümü inanamam - ondan beri ne onu ne parayı görmedim (?)
> 
> Thank you in advance


I think  Adelan's "*tongaya düşmek*" is more suitable at your context. You may say "Bu tongaya nasıl *düştüm/düştüğümü* bilemiyorum", instead of problematic "ondan dalgaya düştüğümü inanamam" .
There is also "*faka basmak*" in the same sense along side
drowsykus's "tufaya gelmek/düşmek".​


----------

